# 10/22 reliability



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had my Ruger 10/22 for about 5 years and at least 2k rounds now, and it is still pretty unreliable. About one malfunction every 50rds with ammo it likes and one per magazine with ammo it dislikes I have tried about a half dozen types of ammo... I've run it wet, I've run it dry, I've cleaned the mag and made sure the spring was well "sprung". And this gun simply isn't living up to its legend... Any ideas?


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

What type of malfunction? There is TONS of info and easy mods you can do to it here:

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php


One common problem is the extractor. You may want to replace the factory one with a volquartsen one. Well worth the $12.00. (Info on rimfire central)


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm.. My middle name isn't Moses but the extractor seems like a likely culprit. its very common for a piece of spent brass to remain in the chamber (wherever the heck it pleases, including stovepiping) so I have to get that out and end up having to re-feed the round that was supposed to be chambered. Im probably a tightwad but it bugs me to spend 10% of what the gun cost me... I'll probably give it a try, thanks.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

There is a no cost alternative. If you are a bit handy, you could try tuning the extractor as described here:

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=251080


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive done some sleuthing, I think I'm gonna e-mail beg ruger for a new tiny piece of stamped metal. Its worked before!


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

An update I guesse, I got a new spring, pin thingy, and extractor from Ruger (good service), and replaced all of these parts. I don't want to count my eggs before their in the pudding but I have put 4 10rd mags through the gun with ammo it used to not like and have had no problems! The new extractor seems sharper, and seems to spring with a bit more snap, and doesn't have any "wear grooves" like the old one did. My only concern is that I can now see the extractor spring from the outside and don't recall being able too. Can anyone else see theirs? It works so I'm not going to tinker, but I'm quite curious.


----------



## captbo (Apr 21, 2010)

fine rifle It does sound like a worn or faulty extractor and replace the bolt stop with a synthetic one if you haven't yet


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sigh, its back to its nasty habits after a few hundered rounds... I guess I should buy an aftermarket extractor.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

10/22s are legendary for reliability. Had mine since 1985 or so, have dropped in in salt mud, left it in my boat for weeks, knock the rust off, and it still empties a 30 clip with a trigger actuator in about 3 seconds! Its invincible. Sounds like you got it fixed, but if not, I'd send it back to Ruger. (can't see my spring, too much mud and rust, but it shoots good)


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jammed like 15 times out of 50 yesterday the WORST EVER! And that was after taking it down, removing and cleaning the extractor.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Had mine over twenty years and have shot alot of rounds through it and it hasn't jammed once.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

May not be the extractor. Could be the magazines themselves. I've had my 10/22 since the late 80's and the only malfunctions I had were magazine related.


----------



## John Nowakowski (Jul 7, 2009)

Had mine for well over 10 years no problems with just regular cleaning.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Its a factory magaine and is cleaned often (within ~ the last 300 rounds), paying special attention to the feed lip and trust me, that spring is tight! Most of the malfunctions are a spent casing failing to eject and getting smashed by the bolt on its way forward.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fowlfeller1100 said:


> Its a factory magaine and is cleaned often (within ~ the last 300 rounds), paying special attention to the feed lip and trust me, that spring is tight! Most of the malfunctions are a spent casing failing to eject and getting smashed by the bolt on its way forward.


Definitely warrants a call to ruger, and from all you've been through, I'd strongly request a total replacement. Sounds like you've had more problems than all the other 10/22 owners in the world combined!


----------



## g7777777 (May 17, 2008)

I have found that ammon is often the key- 

What type of ammo are you using?

regards from Iowa

Gene


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ammunition- Mostly federal "550" bulk pack,and these are probably the worst. Also have tried remington thunderbolts and gold bullets, these seem somewhat more reliable, but also have inconsistant powder charges (BANG, BANG, bang, BANG), and the thunderbolts often have duds (click). Before the second factory extractor I used many other types of loads as well including stingers (at least on jam I recall out of out the one box I tried), CCI blazer (better with the second extractor, but I have only fired~20 with the new) Reminton yellow jackets and vipers (some jams maybe 2-3 of a box of 50). And a brick of winchester wildcat that had some jams. 

I dont recall any malfunctions except for dud priming during the first 200 or so rounds with the second extractor, upon inspection it once again has wear marks, I definitely plan on a titanium extractor.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

My parents owned a fairly large gun shop for awhile in the 90s, we did a ton of extractor replacements (replaced with harder aftermarket units) on 10/22's. Extractors were almost alyays the culprit, followed closely by mags, then ammo. Call Ruger, or take it to a reputable smith.


----------



## 346ci (Jul 19, 2010)

RFC is a good site for 10/22s. Most of the time it is the extractor, mag or ammo.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Exctractor is on the way in the mail, the other day it failed with some winchester ammo I tried.


----------



## ducksndogs (May 5, 2009)

I'd also call Ruger and see what they say, I don't even know how old my Dad's is... but I remember him having it since I was a little kid (and I'm 40 now) and can't recall him ever having problems with it.


----------



## cmullin (Aug 1, 2010)

I carried one in the top of my dog box (**** hunting) for years, rust ,dirt you name it abuse city and never a hitch. Bought a brand new bolt action that would never group and had to send it back to Ruger but they did fix it.


----------

